# Junk Food Commercials Increase Food 'Wanting'



## milleniumgirl (Jul 11, 2012)

Research to be presented at the Annual Meeting of the Society for the Study of Ingestive Behavior (SSIB), the foremost society for research into all aspects of eating and drinking behavior, sought to investigate personality traits that make some people more vulnerable to over-eating and weight gain.

Obesity rates have been partly attributed to the easy access of cheap, high calorie food. However, many individuals exposed to the same food lie well within the healthy weight range. In her study, Dr. Natalie Loxton proposed reward sensitivity as a key trait predisposing some individuals to be highly attracted to cues linked with appetitive food - such as a television commercial marketing junk food.

"We tested whether reward-sensitive individuals would experience greater pleasure and urge to eat after watching TV commercials featuring junk food, compared with those featuring healthy food or no food", Dr. Loxton said.

This independent study comprised of 75 men and women who watched a 30 minute film embedded with junk food, healthy food, or no food featured in the commercials. Participants rated the pleasantness of food images and their desire to eat after watching the films.

"As hypothesised, reward sensitivity was associated with an increase in urge to eat in the junk food condition. There was no association in the healthy food condition and a reduced desire to eat in the no food condition," she said.

Dr. Loxton also discovered that reward sensitivity was associated with greater liking of junk food images, but only for women. There was no effect of reward sensitivity on liking of healthy food or non-food images.

Dr. Loxton confirmed that these findings support the role of greater food wanting in high reward sensitive individuals in response to appetitive food cues.


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 11, 2012)

Kinda like 'wanting' to slay some axe wound after viewing porn... makes sense


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 11, 2012)

AndroSport said:


> Kinda like 'wanting' to slay some axe wound after viewing porn... makes sense



If only you could go to the store and buy 5 for $5 like candy bars.....


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 11, 2012)

That shit should be banned from the tv like cigarrets.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah, would suck being one of those reward-sensitive types!


----------



## Mrs P (Jul 11, 2012)

What bothers me even more is how many ads are aimed at children, and it's pretty much unhealthy crap that gets presented in a way that kids cannot resit.. I know as parents we control what are kids watch on tv, but it's just ridiculous the amount of commercials aimed at kids now days. 

I love watching cooking shows, it really has not affect on me, I have no problem sticking to my diet.


----------



## beasto (Jul 11, 2012)

I know the feeling after eating some junk food and the cost's...and it's never a good result. But I can see it on Television and it usually makes me sick.


----------



## djkneegrow (Aug 14, 2012)

I think it is even more bullshit that you see athletes doing McDonald's commercials like what I saw every set of commercials during the Olympics. Pisses me off to see LeBron and Loul Deng talking about betting lunch at McD's.


----------



## Curiosity (Aug 14, 2012)

djkneegrow said:


> I think it is even more bullshit that you see athletes doing McDonald's commercials like what I saw every set of commercials during the Olympics. Pisses me off to see LeBron and Loul Deng talking about betting lunch at McD's.



Yeah for sure, McDonalds sponsoring the olympics and pushing commercials pretending that they're healthy is a load of BS. I thought that the olympics were supposed to have some dignity and not be about money, but obviously that's not true...


----------



## JOMO (Aug 14, 2012)

What do you guys expect?? Money makes the world go around. Doesn't surprise me one bit.


----------



## HH (Aug 14, 2012)

Subliminal messages, they're everywhere


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 14, 2012)

Curiosity said:


> Yeah for sure, McDonalds sponsoring the olympics and pushing commercials pretending that they're healthy is a load of BS. I thought that the olympics were supposed to have some dignity and not be about money, but obviously that's not true...



x2x........


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 14, 2012)

I want a Whopper and Fries - but by the time i swap out the beef for the chicken, drop the mayo and hold the fries it just never seems as appetizing.

I love fast food. I just try to make good decisions. Im one of the people that goes into Wendies and orders an apple pecan salad with double chicken on top. It's not really what i WANT, but its what i will allow myself to have.....

Now i want chick-fil-a.


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 14, 2012)

Really? that shit doesn't even look appetizing...fast food is bummmm

Now when my buddy smokes a pig shoulder n ribs for 8hrs that's where I pull the cheat meal card..


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Aug 15, 2012)

Papa Johns fucking kills me A. Its the best pizza in the south and there is one on every corner. B. commercials are on every 5 mins and the worst C. Papa John looks like he is on crack in those commercials ! in every one he twitches when he says the PJ slogan its like a head fake I want to punch him in his coked out face but dam the thin crust parm pizza is tasty !


----------



## djkneegrow (Aug 15, 2012)

mlupi319 said:


> Really? that shit doesn't even look appetizing...fast food is bummmm
> 
> Now when my buddy smokes a pig shoulder n ribs for 8hrs that's where I pull the cheat meal card..



I wish that is what fast food places made because I would be into fast food so much more. I love ribs!




grizzldsealpoacher said:


> Papa Johns fucking kills me A. Its the best pizza in the south and there is one on every corner. B. commercials are on every 5 mins and the worst C. Papa John looks like he is on crack in those commercials ! in every one he twitches when he says the PJ slogan its like a head fake I want to punch him in his coked out face but dam the thin crust parm pizza is tasty !



Poor Papa John, he would just have a hole for a face and the pizza wouldn't be better pizza, better ingredients anymore.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 16, 2012)

Real foods. I have trouble with fruit like pineapple, I see that and just wanna eat 2 pounds lol. Then go on to whatever else there is around.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 1, 2012)

if your weak mentally food can be a problem


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 3, 2012)

They spend millions of dollars tapping into our most basic human nature.

Unfortunately knowing the path and walking it are not the same.  I know that In&Out burger is like the worst thing I can do, but still find myself making a visit every once in a while.

I immensely respect the members here who have tremendous discipline when it comes to diet and positive food choices.  I will admit I struggle with it most days and I am hungry much of the time.

Don't even get me start on alcohol....


----------



## biggerben692000 (Sep 28, 2012)

Quade said:


> Unfortunately media promotes junk foods unnecessarily.Junk foods are much costly and hence they are not favorable for health.But their advertising makes human dumb.So they can't stop them.



I'm on your heels.....you can feel me coming, can't you. I remember you from recess.


----------

